# The recruiting shennanigans of kevin1001100/jkdfhksj, Super Thread.



## kevin1001100 (4 Feb 2012)

I applied for the full time reg force and my application was all screwed up and when someone finally told me the CORRECT thing to do i hear from a friend the reg force is full and there not accepting anyone for 2 years...so should i call and tell them to switch my application from reg force to reserve (so that im in atleast something)? or should i stay applied for reg force? i was also told reserves are almost full so its hard to get in. so im thinking if i switch to reserve im gunna be at the end of the line when reg force opens up again on top of that theres a chance i might not even get in reserves if i switch. but if i dont apply for reserves then i gotta wait 2 years to have anything to do with the army. what do you think the best thing to do is?


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2012)

You needed to create a poll for this question?

Don't be a drama queen.

The regular force isn't full.

Go to the recruiting center and apply for the reg force if you want a full time job and the reserves if you want a part time one.


----------



## Bart905 (4 Feb 2012)

What was your career choices ? and if your application is good to go its worth the wait .


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> I applied for the full time reg force and my application was all screwed up and when someone finally told me the CORRECT thing to do i hear from a friend the reg force is full and there not accepting anyone for 2 years...



Does your friend work in NDHQ or the Canadian Forces Recruiting group in a position where that are guaranteed to know the forecast for recruiting two years in advance?

Have you actually talked to a recruiter yet about your specific trade choices?

Have you talked to the recruiters for the Reserve units in your area?


----------



## brihard (4 Feb 2012)

You can't just have them switch your application from reg force to reserves. A reserve unit must have a spot they're willing to give you, and must give you a letter to bring to the recruiting centre to that effect.

The reg force is not full, nor are the reserves. Recruiting opens and closes periodically as each organization has needs to fill. You either will or will not eventually get a call based on your chosen trade and the strength of your application. Consider what trades you've applied for, and ask yourself what you bring to the table and whether there's anything more you should do to be competitive when many people are looking for work.


----------



## kevin1001100 (4 Feb 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Does your friend work in NDHQ or the Canadian Forces Recruiting group in a position where that are guaranteed to know the forecast for recruiting two years in advance?
> 
> Have you actually talked to a recruiter yet about your specific trade choices?
> 
> Have you talked to the recruiters for the Reserve units in your area?



hes just works part time reserves and he said thats what his unit told him
and no i tried but i didnt get through


----------



## Bart905 (4 Feb 2012)

what trades are you looking to apply for?


----------



## kevin1001100 (4 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> what trades are you looking to apply for?



1st was infantry
2nd artillery 
3rd weapons tech.


----------



## kevin1001100 (4 Feb 2012)

my friend from the reserves said his unit told him its full and there not hiring for 2 years is this true? has anyone else herd anything about it?


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Feb 2012)

If you are interested in joining the CF, go talk to a Recruiting Centre (for Regular Force) or your local Reserve units to get current information on who is hiring for which trades. Anything you hear may be based on information tailored to an individual question and not applicable to the trades or units you are interested in. We cannot keep track of every possible option, and no sweeping rumour will be correct for all cases.


----------



## Fiera (4 Feb 2012)

Perhaps your friend meant that his reserve unit is currently at max capacity and not the regular forces? 

I was in the CFRC in Victoria Thursday and dropped of an application on Friday for an open MOC. So at this time there is at least 1 occupation with openings, and new hiring numbers for 2012 come out at the start of the Fiscal Year in April. 

Definitely talk to your local regular force recruiting center on recruiting numbers. They will have the up to date information in that regard.


----------



## Bart905 (5 Feb 2012)

Same guy , diffrent user name , same topic ? yes no maybe so ....

 http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104404.0.html


----------



## Fiera (5 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> Same guy , diffrent user name , same topic ? yes no maybe so ....
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104404.0.html



Same guy, same user name, same topic actually.


----------



## medicineman (5 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> my friend from the reserves said his unit told him its full and there not hiring for 2 years is this true? has anyone else herd anything about it?



Who knows - we aren't Recruiting staff, so maybe talk to them.  Also, people like making or exaggerating rumours - sounds like your friend might be one of them.  Find a new one.  There are folks that are prone to believing them as well.  Stop being one.

MM


----------



## kevin1001100 (10 Feb 2012)

i was told by a friend that the reg force infantry is full for 2 years is this true??


----------



## darkskye (10 Feb 2012)

You would get a more accurate answer by contacting someone at your local CFRC.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> i was told by a friend that the reg force infantry is full for 2 years is this true??



Are you really asking this again?

Have you talked to any recruiter yet?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Feb 2012)

Not really.  It's just a line we use for unwanted applicants


----------



## q_1966 (10 Feb 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Not really.  It's just a line we use for unwanted applicants



Classy


----------



## dapaterson (10 Feb 2012)

The Reg F infantryman is currently overstrength at the Pte/Cpl level, so there has been no off the street intake for some time.

However, there are shortages at other rankls, so skilled entrants (former service, or Reserve force members) may be enrolled to fill those gaps.


The infantry occupation, on the other hand, is not overstrength.



(Infantry and infantryman are two different occupations.  First is officers, second is NCMs.)


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Feb 2012)

Now he's going to be even more confused... if that's possible.


----------



## Rogo (11 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> my friend from the reserves said his unit told him its full and there not hiring for 2 years is this true? has anyone else herd anything about it?



people already said its not true.     I wouldn't believe anything else your friend says.


----------



## Rogo (11 Feb 2012)

oops just realized its now a combined thread.  I guess its past the point of him listening since he's been told the right thing several times.    :facepalm:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> I applied for the full time reg force and my application was all screwed up and when someone finally told me the CORRECT thing to do i hear from a friend the reg force is full and there not accepting anyone for 2 years...so should i call and tell them to switch my application from reg force to reserve (so that im in atleast something)? or should i stay applied for reg force? i was also told reserves are almost full so its hard to get in. so im thinking if i switch to reserve im gunna be at the end of the line when reg force opens up again on top of that theres a chance i might not even get in reserves if i switch. but if i dont apply for reserves then i gotta wait 2 years to have anything to do with the army. what do you think the best thing to do is?



Come back after your writing is better than Grade 3 level??


----------



## Wilamanjaro (11 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> its hard to get in.



that's what she said...


please don't ban me, i'm tired and just being funny.

Also, add a "CALL YOUR CFRC!!" button to the poll.


----------



## Jammer (11 Feb 2012)

It must be the weekend....the bats and dipsh*ts are out.


----------



## kevin1001100 (11 Feb 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Come back after your writing is better than Grade 3 level??



lmao are you serious? who cares its the fuckin internet...stop cryin over stupid shit and shut your bitchin mouth


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> lmao are you serious?



Yes, he is serious.

Continue to sound like a retarded 3-year old and you will continue to be treated like one.


----------



## kevin1001100 (11 Feb 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Are you really asking this again?
> 
> Have you talked to any recruiter yet?



i posted this  weeks ago i dont know why ppl are still replying and yes i did talk to one and he pretty much said i donno


----------



## kevin1001100 (11 Feb 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Now he's going to be even more confused... if that's possible.


if your talkin about the comment right above you it was the best answer i got so i dont know wtf your talkin about....


----------



## brihard (11 Feb 2012)

kevin1001100 said:
			
		

> lmao are you serious? who cares its the ****** internet...stop cryin over stupid crap and shut your bitchin mouth



Speaking for myself, son, I am a recruiter for an infantry regiment. I would not want you, and would not give you the letter saying you are suitable to be processed as a candidate for my regiment when we have so many others knocking at the door wanting in who are intelligent, respectful, and already show professionalism. I see no indication that you bring anything to the table that many other candidates don't bring more of. Bear in mind that you are competing for a job. We don't need you specifically- the onus is on you to prove that you're worth our time and effort and the taxpayers' money.

Get an education of some sort, learn a bit of respect, learn that you aren't special and aren't entitled to anything, and come back in a couple of years. I do not see that the Canadian Forces would be advantageously served by hiring you. You come across as much of what's wrong with our generation.

You have other alternatives


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Feb 2012)

op:


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2012)

Locking this one up for a wee bit while the OP gets a chance to think about how to spell, write full sentences and be a bit more respectful.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

